# breastmilk calories per oz?



## Alieand the twins (Jan 25, 2003)

Can someone tell me how many calories their are in an oz of breastmilk? I realize that it varies but an average number will do.

My twins are small (14lb12 oz and 16lb14oz at 11 months). I'm thinking that their pediatrian will suggest nursing them less so that they will eat more solids and gain more weight. I want to be able to tell her that breast milk has more calories than most fruits and veggies but I'm not really sure this is true.

I've scoured my LLL books but can't find any info on calories in breastmilk. Please help if you can.

THank you!


----------



## sarahmae1 (Nov 11, 2002)

This link states that bm has more calories than do solids, although it doesn't give an number.

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/so...hen.html#myths

Lots of great info. on this site!


----------



## lauraess (Mar 8, 2002)

I dont know the calories but I strongly encourage you to do what you want when it comes to nursing. afterall, you are the mom. the bm is great and may not effect their eating more. my rule is never let a so-called professional tell you how to nurse or how not to nurse. just my opinion.
Laura


----------



## kama'aina mama (Nov 19, 2001)

If your twins were premature isn't there a long period where they are most appropriately measured against milestones based on their due date rather than actual birthdate? Look into it, but don't let him bully you, particularly by measuring your babes against kids who had a 4 or 6 week head start (or whatever).


----------



## Alieand the twins (Jan 25, 2003)

Thank you for the information and encouragement everyone. I finally found the calorie information. In case anyone else is interested, there are appoximatly 20 calories per ounce of breatmilk.

I will not let the Dr. bully me but in truth, I am a bit worried about thier weights also. Today when I spoke to her, she suggested adding 8 oz of formula per day to their diet. I am NOT at all happy with this suggestion. I feel I worked WAY TOO hard to keep them fomula free for 11 months to start adding it now. Anyway, i decided to pump more often and offer them more pumped milk from a cup. Right now I pump 2x a day and get 6 oz or so total but I'm sure if I pump more often I'll be able to get 8oz a day for each of them. Hopefully that will help.

Thanks again!

to kama'aina mama - they were 4 weeks early but even measuring them againist 10 months old they are still very small kids.


----------



## gauge14iv (Mar 24, 2002)

The formula supplementing is really not necessary - If you want to increase the per oz calories, try feeding hind milk for a couple of weeks - IE: pump first for about 5 minutes and then nurse. Easy enough - the milk at the latter part of the feed contains more fat and therefore more calories. Short of that you might find Dr. Jay Gordons book and refer your doctor to him for further info.


----------

